# System maintenance



## parvez9988 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a network with some 100 of systems and all the users in my domain are restricted 
(They cant update the OS or defragment the system) Its ok for the user.
But, how a system admin can perform this action, should he go to the individual system and update the system or there is any other way to do it.

Thx


----------



## Doug Vitale (Jan 27, 2005)

You can use a WSUS server to push Microsoft updates to your XP client machines:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/wsus/default.aspx

As for remotely scheduling and managing disk defragmentation on your clients, you will need to use a script. See:

http://community.spiceworks.com/topic/32772
http://community.spiceworks.com/how_to/show/91


----------



## parvez9988 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thx for the help I will have a look on tht and I will come back if I have any doubts.


----------

